# chute rotating



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a 7 yr old 1132. It doesn't have enough tension to hold chute position while clearing snow. It used to. I have the shop manual and have fiddled with the chute drive gear backlash. It seems to be a a crummy adjustment system. The problem has been coming on for over a year. The chute washers and setting plates are in order. I've removed the grease between the chute and the chute bushing (I disassemble, clean and grease it yearly) . I suppose the next step is to replace the bushing. Is it a common replacement item? 

Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

A 7 year old 1132 what? Who made it? I just googled "1132 snowblower" and got Toro, Honda and Troy Bilt. I'm sure there are more "1132" sized brands. Pics would help too. We'll need more information......At least I will.
Usually, well, at least on my old MTD I had it was just a matter of adjusting the bolts.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Also is it a manual chute control or electric(joystick/button) type control??
I would think it was adjusting the pinion gear to the chute(ring) gear...Maybe??

Also on mine(Simplicity870) it has a manual knob on the dash that is the manual chute control knob that goes down to a universal gear and meets the worm shaft(pinion gear) which has a universal gear as well...where the two universal gears meet the teeth on either Universal gear can crack(loose teeth) and cause the chute to have play as well but not sure of your setup. Some have a straight rod to the chute ...some have a two rod setup(Mine)...others the wire/joystick(electirc) setup.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i remember seeing the toro 1132 ( big brother to my 826 ) at the toro dealer and thinking " he needs to send that thing up north, nobody around here needs a snowblower that big "
hello bigbelly, welcome to SBF


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

Let's not rip the new guy. I'm very sensitive. Ha Ha Ha. 

It's a Honda 1132. The chute rotates by way of hand crank with worm gear at base of chute. Factory manual shows .5--1.0 mm backlash at worm gear and chute driver gear. It does show that measurement at the leading edge of the gear, and I will check it again shortly. Getting slammed with snow and just drying myself out right now. 

It has a plastic spacing collar, called a chute bushing, that the chute rides on. I suspect it to be the problem only because a Honda sb tech told me he's never seen the worm gear wear out. 

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Bigbelly,
Hope you didn't get the wrong idea by my first post. Just need to know what we're workin' on.
I found this online. Don't know for sure if this is what you have but it's for a Honda 1132.

http://m.powerequipment.honda.com/pdf/manuals/00X317677230.pdf

*Also, there is a Honda tech on here I believe, that might chime in if he sees this.*

Yeh. Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys are helpful. I was just messin around. I apologize and appreciate you letting me know that info was lacking. 

http://m.powerequipment.honda.com/pd...X317677230.pdf Thanks for that. It's the owners manual. I have that and also the shop manual. 

I may have gotten it. I loosened the 2 brackets holding the turning handle shaft. Then jammed the worm gear tightly against the chute gear (couldn't get the leading edge of worm gear close). Then re-tightened the brackets. Seems to have stiffened it up pretty well, but we'll see. 

It's good to be here. There's a lot of knowledge on this forum.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

On an old machine with the same issue when I set the worm gear too close it would bind up a little here and there. I set it back where it wouldn't bind then bought a disposable plastic cutting board, and cut it into a "bushing" to tighten up the gap. I have seen them very thin or around 1/16" thick. I used the thicker one on one machine to take up gap, and the really thin ones on other machines to make things glide easier.


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

I didn't want to buy a chute bushing. Your plastic cutting board idea is much better. Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't seen the really really thin teflon type disposable cutting boards lately. At least when I am thinking of it, I am sure they are there.

The other idea I want to try for the blowers I sell is to find the really slick, really thin teflon type ones and I want to line the chute completely with the sheets to stop snow from sticking in the chute. I will get to it.


----------

